# fischereischein und dann?



## eat (8. Juni 2008)

ich habe vor den fischreischein zu machen, aber mir stellen sich noch einige Fragen.
Falls ich den Fischereischein in den händen halte und nun an der Mulde in zwickau angeln möchte stellt sich mir die Frage was dazu noch nötig ist?
Muss man da in einem Angelverein sein? Wenn ja in welchen und wieviel kostet sowas im Jahr?
Wo bekommt man den Erlaubnisschein für die Zwickauer mulde her? Weiviel kostet der?

Ist auser equipment(sprich angel usw.) fischereischein und den gewässer erlaubnisschein noch was zu besorgen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Locke4865 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: fischereischein und dann?*

Hallo erstmal

die Karten bekommst du in Angelläden der Umgebung
Verein ist nicht unbedingt nötig aber sinnvoll (billiger auf Dauer)wenn Verein, Zw.Mulde ist DAV gewässer, also ein AVS
gemeldeter. aus welcher Gegend komst dudann gehts genauer mit Vereinen benennen Siehe auch hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114378
da sind ein paar ABler aus Zwickau und Umgebung 
wegen Verein kannst auch hier http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/ nachfragen welcher Günstig gelegen ist ebendso die Kosten ohne Aufnahmegebühr(einmalig) und Beitrag des Vereins

Jens


----------

